# Solved: Windows Server 2008 R2 Hyper-V



## MANGuerreiro (Dec 2, 2012)

I´ve installed windows server 2008 r2 enterprise on VMWare Workstation software, and i´m trying to instal other machines like windows 7 or windows 8 running on hyper-v inside the server. Role Hyper-V is already installed on W_Sever, and i´ve already create other virtual machines over it.

The moment i try to connect and turn on the new created virtual machine , i receive an error window which i don´t know what it means and how to solve it.

i´m new here, so i don´t know exactly how this threads work, i´ll try to post some snapshots of virtual machine specifications and of the error window within attachements.

If someone could help with some information about this error, why does it appear and how may i solve it, i would appreciate a lot.

Thank you.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

No, you cannot run Hyper-V role within a virtualized environment, 

W2K7 has to be the -Host- OS. 

So ideally, you need to either wipe the drive and install W2K8 with Hyper-V or create a new parition, then install W2K8 with Hyper-V.


----------



## MANGuerreiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi, thanks for replying.

I´ve had some problems trying to instal other operating system, so to make dual boot for instance with seven and server, what i really wanted is to instal server 2008 r2 on an external drive, though i´m not sure it will run hyper-v then. 

My major problem is that it doesn´t aloud me to instal anywhere but on the exactly same drive and partition where is my actual OS which is W_7. Also it doesn´t aloud me to instal on external drive, altough booth drives have enough free space. 

After loading OS files, update OS, chose the advanced installation, when appears the window with the several drives to chose on which to instal, it tells me it´s not possible to instal anywhere else but on the same drive where is running my current OS.

I´ve been around and around with the drive, erasing it, creating new volume, extending, shrinking, even converted the main drive from dynamic to basic, i think only left converting to MBR but it wouldn´t aloud me to, i´m using booth Windows disk manager and MiniTool Partition Wizard Server Edition.

I also have another issue, which is, my PC´s drive is all green, even the boot OS partition, i´m not sure it should be that color, i think the normal is to be blue. I´ve been thinking formatting the drive, but i´m not sure it will then work as i wish, that is to make several bootable partitions which aloud instalation of OS´s.

Do you think if i format the drive i can make several bootable OS partitions?
And why doesn´t it aloud me to instal OS on external drive?

take a look at the snapshots.

Give some ideas or suggestions please.

Appreciate, Thanks.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

The reason why the system drive is green, is because it is a 'Dynamic' drive. Dynamic drives allow use of software RAID such as mirroring and striped drives. You need to convert it back to a 'Basic' drive, Windows' disk management will not allow you to do that (format is required), but some third party tools can.

You can only install Windows onto non-removable drives such as IDE, SATA or SCSI drives on built in controllers and not removable drives unless its an ATA drive connected to an external ATA port.


----------



## MANGuerreiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you for the explanation Peter. I´m geting it much better now.

Tell me just something, so to be more enlightened, do you mean that if i format the drive and convert it to basic disk, it will turn blue and only then i´ll be able to multiboot from it after creating the required partitions, is that it?

Other thing, how should i be able to instal Windows 7, 8 or server OS onto pen drives or external drives? As far as i know it´s possible thought i´ve never done it before, as a matter of fact, i´ve acquired an external drive with that particular propose, nevertheless i may use it exclusively for storage but wasn´t that the main reason why i did it.

The error it gives when trying to instal OS onto external drive is something like --- Driver device [Intel(R) USB 3.0 Root Hub] missing or not found ---

I´ve already looked and that drive appears as working properly and up to date in - Control Panel - Device manager - Driver Software - USB controllers.,.

When i access the boot sequence screen on bios, it recognizes the connected 3.0 USB external storage device as a bootable set up device.

Why shouldn´t i be able to instal/config OS onto it? I don´t get it.

Appreciate very much your reply, thanks.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

To convert a drive to Basic, you need to delete any partitions on that disk and then select 'Convert to Basic Disk', then re-create and format new partitions. 
Some tools like GParted convert convert disks on the fly (See http://www.gparted.org/)

The ability to install Windows on removable drives has never been implemented until the release of Windows 8, USB drives are loaded at 'Base' rather than Boot time and thus Windows will not have the drivers loaded ready to boot from it (here is a hack to get XP SP2 to boot from USB: http://www.nedprod.com/Niall_stuff/BootWinUSB/index.html ).

Too boot from external drives a feature called 'Windows to Go' and its supported on Windows 8 Enterprise:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_To_Go


----------



## MANGuerreiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks Peter, you were a huge help, i´ll try to manage it somehow. Perhaps the best thing to do is to format the whole drive, convert it to basic, then create partitions from scratch. If it won´t let me install the OS to boot from the external drive or pen drive, the solution for now is to dual boot, either way, i want to put hyper-v running on server r2. I have a project to start a new domain server, create a small forest running to or three OS´s (Seven or later) within a closed network, configure FTP server and IIS Server and configure Active Directory. It will take a while until have it all running. I´ll keep in touch, then i´ll post something out. P.S - Sorry about the orthographic errors that were many. By the way, i´m Portuguese, from Lisbon. Thank you, again.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Glad to hear you have got a plan. Its the same plan I used where I dual booted my Windows 7 with Windows 2008 R2 and installed Hyper-V with various VM servers installed.


----------



## MANGuerreiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Tell me something if you may, how do i get raid working on my machine? i mean, i have only one 750 GB drive, which came divided in two equal partitions from factory, one of them unalocated, plus one 200 MB System partition and other 100 MB machine´s system tools. I´m aware raid allows multiple disks working as one big virtual disk, so to gain speed and reliability (raid-5), also exists raid-2, this one i think only gains speed. my pc is a laptop, i think it only brings one free slot, i´ve been thinking on give it some extra RAM to better run VM´s.
So, my question is, how do i put raid working on a laptop? what are the requesites, benefits, advantages and disadvantadges? 
I´m asking you this because you´ve said something i wasn´t aware of, which was, a green drive means it´s a dynamic volume which supports raid software such as mirroring and striping; also i don´t have those options appearing on disk management window. Is it because it requires extra software instalation, besides the extra hardware? Where and how would i connect it?

Contact Us


----------



## VimmRa (Nov 30, 2012)

You cannot use RAID with a single drive. 

If you want to run Hyper-V in a test environment, you may be able to do so, but it will run very poorly. If this is a production environment, you need much better hardware.


----------



## MANGuerreiro (Dec 2, 2012)

I´m just considering on doing my own work tests, i know they advice not to run hyper-v on laptops because it seriously pushes for hardware resources, but i´m used to run several VM´s symoultaneously (4,5 including W_servers) on VMware and it appears to run just fine over i5 2.50GHz / 8GB RAM PC.
And yes, i´m having my own test environment workplace.
I´m learning netoworking managment and implementation and have several diferent matters to explore.

Here´s a few questions i have to answer and explore:
(must have them done and delivered by the 23th this month)

7 - Virtual network created by Hyper-V, advantages over Virtual PC at Kernel level.

8 - Benefits of IPv6 in Windows Server 2008.

9 - Cloud Servers environment.

10 - Dynamic distribution resources of virtual machines in WS 2008 Cloud.

I´ve had some difficulty finding these matters explored over the internet. Do you have some information on this? Would you give some help or advice where to find this contexts quite explored?

It would be great you could give some links directing this information.
thanks


----------



## lindsaypalicos (Dec 13, 2012)

Please refer this link hope it will help you out.

http://technet.microsoft.com/pt-pt/...iderations_for_virtualized_domain_controllers


----------



## lindsaypalicos (Dec 13, 2012)

Please refer this link hope it will help you out.

http://technet.microsoft.com/pt-pt/...iderations_for_virtualized_domain_controllers


----------

